# Raptors Unveil New Logo, Hint at New Color Scheme



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546014822882500608


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546022949862780928


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Colours to similar to BRK. Why do we need a re brand? I was against going away from the purple, now they are changing red and white (Canada) to black and silver? Makes zero sense.....


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I was posting that as Basel was putting that pic up too funny


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Lmao at BK saying looks familiar, gettum Brooklyn. 

The logo is pretty neat, very slick and classic look. Gonna have to get some new Raps gear now.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol ya Nets deserve to take shots. I dont care for this logo at all


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Raps seem to re-brand themselves every 5 yrs. Maybe consider a name change or something lasting.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I heard that this may just be a new shield and not logo and that Drake helped design it. lol


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Also this was put in the works 2-3 years ago when Raptors were struggling. Ownership didn't envision such a quick turnaround in team on-court performance.


----------



## brunofor3 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the raptors should go back to their purple jerseys because they are unique which suits them since they are "Canada's Team" or go to blue jerseys so they can have the same colour scheme as the cities other 2 professional sports teams. I've never liked the red jerseys anyway. They seemed very uninspired to me.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

go back to the 90's jersey. this logo sucks. if drake designed this he simply copied Jay-Z. why the fuck do we care about drake thinks anyway.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

You care because he was on Degrassi.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

brunofor3 said:


> I think the raptors should go back to their purple jerseys because they are unique which suits them since they are "Canada's Team" or go to blue jerseys so they can have the same colour scheme as the cities other 2 professional sports teams. I've never liked the red jerseys anyway. They seemed very uninspired to me.


The jerseys should definitely stay as red and white. The Raptors are CANADA's team and their uniforms should represent that. Fuck purple.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

Toronto's old jerseys were my favorite. Wish they would go back to them.


----------

